# Best Picture You Ever Taken.



## Dark

Well as the title states, everyone has taken a picture that they are very proud of and since everyone loves to see cool pictures heres a thread dedicated to them. Just post your best picture of living animals you ever taken, or just plain good pictures your proud of. (try to have animals in the pictures if you can)

Well heres one of mine, I had a picture of a monitor lizard with its mouth open but I can't find it..

ok, heres a picture of a wasp I caught and later let go.


----------



## KyuZo

the picture is very sharp and has good contrast
how many mega pix?


----------



## dragontears

It's hard to narrow the hundreds of pictures into one favorite, but this is probably one of my best photos:


----------



## Choobaine

There you go. Probably not my absolute best because I do photography as a hobby (and occassionally a career when I get paid for it) but this is a gorgeous photo I took about 10 minutes ago and I love it.


----------



## mindlessvw

this was on my honeymoon...i love this picture





[/IMG]


----------



## mindlessvw

this picture couldn't be more adorable!!!!



dragontears said:


> It's hard to narrow the hundreds of pictures into one favorite, but this is probably one of my best photos:


----------



## OldHag

This is a millipede from TX. I love how it reflects the purple from the flowers.:}


----------



## LittleGiRLy

franklin


----------



## ahas

That' s a nice picture darkpredator.


----------



## thedude

this is my fav and i think best pick out of any thing i have


----------



## crazy4tat2s

This is one of mine


----------



## GailC

Love the wasp picture, very artsy LOL. This is my sun conure, took with a crappy point and shoot 3 mega pixel camera.


----------



## sick4x4

heres my baby....i dont know if its the best pic but close,  i have to find the others lol...


----------



## Ted

i have many faves..but this rates for lots of reasons.
my daughter holding my favorite human skull [with brain inside]


----------



## thedude

Ted said:


> i have many faves..but this rates for lots of reasons.
> my daughter holding my favorite human skull [with brain inside]


ted... thats sick... but awsome!


----------



## PhilK

Whose skull is it? ...Hope she doesn't grow up scarred! Hahaha

That GTP is _beautiful_, sick4x4. Can you post on my GTP thread?


----------



## Ted

PhilK said:


> Whose skull is it? ...Hope she doesn't grow up scarred! Hahaha
> 
> That GTP is _beautiful_, sick4x4. Can you post on my GTP thread?


scarred?
this is her father..


----------



## thedude

dude.. did you photo shop those eyes?? they look like all black


----------



## Ted

thedude said:


> dude.. did you photo shop those eyes?? they look like all black


no..they are 22mm full sclera lenses.


----------



## PhilK

Yep. Definitly scarred. As am I.

Seriously though.. Whose skull is it..?


----------



## Anastasia

Ah jeez, hey Ted any meat left on that skull
kindaf creepy,  
couple of my favorites


----------



## Ted

PhilK said:


> Yep. Definitly scarred. As am I.
> 
> Seriously though.. Whose skull is it..?


some unfortunate fool, most likely. 

here's another pic..a closeup.



			
				Anastasia said:
			
		

> Ah jeez, hey Ted any meat left on that skull?


small bits..very likely.
it could probably use a good cleaning...but i like it natural.:}


----------



## Fran

Ted, not that u are old, but u dont look 40 at all.

By the way, i bet u know what picture i would put in here


----------



## Fran

Ted said:


> i have many faves..but this rates for lots of reasons.
> my daughter holding my favorite human skull [with brain inside]



Poor litle sweet girl, she doesnt know yet that her father is bananas.


----------



## tin man

hey Ted, how do you get skulls and stuff, do you just find them, because not a lot of people own human skulls


----------



## PhilK

Isn't there huge legality issues of having someone's skull? Don't family and stuff want them...?

Also ..doesn't it stink?



Only in America


----------



## Frédérick

I think it's legal...well assuming he didn't kill the poor guy for it!


----------



## Dark

Thank you all for the great pictures.. and a few mildly disturbing ones... 

 

Oh ya, Kyuzo not sure exactly what your asking, I don't know much about the subject I just press a button and the picture is on my computer. 

as for the human skull thing, Its was not very difficult to get them in the past, In fact my father has a skull when he went to medical school, you were *required* to buy one for the course human anatomy. Although Ted, I am guessing you got that skull differently. 

Thanks again for all the very nice pictures, keep them coming,

*edit* oh and the skulls you get for college are usually bleached and have the bottom jaw screwed on to springs so it can be moved up and down.

Eric


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> Ted, not that u are old, but u dont look 40 at all.
> 
> By the way, i bet u know what picture i would put in here


thank you Fran..i appreciate that.
other than being out of touch with current events i dont feel old.lol

and yes..i think i know what picture you mean.:}


----------



## Ted

tin man said:


> hey Ted, how do you get skulls and stuff, do you just find them, because not a lot of people own human skulls


i have some very, _very_ interesting friends. 




PhilK said:


> Isn't there huge legality issues of having someone's skull? Don't family and stuff want them...?
> 
> Also ..doesn't it stink?
> 
> 
> 
> Only in America


there probably is some legal issues.
yes..it stinks a little bit..but that should go away in time.


----------



## thedude

he has friends that work in a mourge.... or the story of hannable lector is about ted, i havent figured it out yet


----------



## UrbanJungles

Here are some I like, I don't think I could ever choose one.
These are some of my favorite animal pics for various reasons.


----------



## Ted

beautiful pics..
simply amazing!!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sick4x4

they dont count since you work in a zoo lol........gtp is sick....


----------



## UrbanJungles

Well, I found the rattler like that in the wild (Chiricahua Mts, AZ) and the treeboa is one of my babies so I'm fighting for those!
;P


----------



## Anastasia

UrbanJungles said:


>


OMG! What is it? I want one of those!!!


----------



## UrbanJungles

Emperor Tamarin _(Saguinus imperator)_
Trust me, you don't want one...or any other primate for that matter.







You just like him because he looks like a little biker.


----------



## NevularScorpion

tin man said:


> hey Ted, how do you get skulls and stuff, do you just find them, because not a lot of people own human skulls


go to some asian cementery there free


----------



## Aschamne

I took this at a zoo a few years ago.

Art


----------



## Goomba

I kinda dig this one:


----------



## Truff135

Aschamne said:


> I took this at a zoo a few years ago.
> 
> Art


Wow!!!!!  What a gorgeous tiger!  I just love them, they are my favorite!!!  I myself have a picture of two of them sleeping together but they were in an awkward place in their enclosure so it's not the greatest picture


----------



## Heather

I have a lot of favorites... here are a few of them.


----------



## Arachnobrian

Here's one of mine.

Sorry Ted, it's not a "real" skull, but it is lifesize, and pretty realistic.

I had to wait for a little OBT sling to grow up before I could get that picture.


----------



## IgorDaHermit

Anastasia said:


> OMG! What is it? I want one of those!!!


me too! what is that thing lol


----------



## Rain_Flower

I like the pictures everybody  
And actually it's fairly easy (and legal!) to obtain a human skull. I can't remember the name of the website for the life of me, but I remember there were about 5 pages of human skull listings and prices. They are expensive, but anyone can own one for about $600 if they want to. 
...Kinda creepy... lol.


----------



## eelnoob

Great pix everyone


My fav three:


The pink rose, love it.    I love outdoor/flower photography.


Porcupine, even though it's a little out of focus it's an amazing shot.


Goomba that's a great shot, never seen you post it before.


----------



## eelnoob

I don't really have a favorite of my own. 

Here's two random ones of mines.


----------



## Ted

Rain_Flower said:


> I like the pictures everybody
> And actually it's fairly easy (and legal!) to obtain a human skull. I can't remember the name of the website for the life of me, but I remember there were about 5 pages of human skull listings and prices. They are expensive, but anyone can own one for about $600 if they want to.
> ...Kinda creepy... lol.


sure..you cn get common ones..but they are too clinical.

they dont sell ones like mine.
you cant buy one with a brain still inside it. 
not for any dollar amount.

you have to have ways of getting them..for free.


----------



## xgrafcorex

i have a bunch that i like..think i've posted them all somewhere around in various sections of the forum though.  

sorry to those of you with slow connections. 

here's most of them since i have a fairly slow connection and already opened them in photobucket:






male C. vittatus collected in san antonio during acon 06.  






random dragonfly near my old house.






random bird on display at this place in southeast florida called butterfly world.






an actual butterfly at butterfly world. :} 






S. subspinipes getting a drink.  i love their eyes.






female N. clavipes at a park near my old house.






O. wahlberghii (did i spell that right?)











male P. ornata






female D. fasciatum
















male P. cambridgei






molting male X. sp. "white"






female P. irminia






female G. aureostriata right after a molt.






gold crested heron?  at the tampa aquarium.











random tank and a resident.






stone fish






clown fish and anemones.











skate egg sac and a small skate.


----------



## Heather

xgrafcorex said:


> female G. aureostriata right after a molt.


Remarkable detail!  I love the CLAWS!


----------



## UrbanJungles

Rainbow Lorie and Night Heron are your mystery birds....nice shots!


----------



## Lucara

Not the grandest but its the best that I have personally taken. =D


----------



## OldHag

I love the way a good healthy iguanas legs are so chuncky!  I went to Daytona (well, all over FL really) in 2004 for the reptile expo. I was totally enthralled with the wild iguanas!!! All the wee lizards everywhere!! It was fun.


----------



## eelnoob

Here's my favorite shot of Boulder, my pacman frog.


----------



## Choobaine

Here's one I took today.

I'm especially proud of this one.


----------



## Hedorah99

eelnoob said:


> Here's my favorite shot of Boulder, my pacman frog.


Great Pic man. or should i say, pac man? 





Ok, it was a dumb pun. Nice photo though.


----------



## dragontears

Aschamne said:


> I took this at a zoo a few years ago.
> 
> Art



Between the bald eagle and the tigers, it's a wonder I ever see the rest of the zoo.  I can sit and take pictures of them forever.  Here's a couple favorites I've taken of the tigers:


----------



## froggyman

grafcore: it looks like your pede is "burrowing" through the dew very cool

sweet stonefish!


----------



## Rydog

My two favorite

_Uroplatus sikorae_


----------



## YouLosePayUp

Like the Oscars I'll do mine as best of categories.
*
Best Tarantula (Aphonopelma seemanni):*







*Best Scorpion (Androctonus crassicauda):*







*Best Snake (Ball Python):*







*Best Bird:*







*Best Lizard:*







*Best Frog:*







*Best Random:*







*Best Flower:*


----------



## Tleilaxu

Here is my three year old baby JCP Jynx 





She is just adorable, though I miss her hatching colors... she was dark black and brown hehe.


----------



## padkison

Not quite on topic, but my daughter at Zion N.P. this past November, the expression she seems to have (hard to see) fits the setting


----------



## johnny888

Some of my favorites


----------



## roach dude

Heres my favorites!

Heres my website  www.freewebs.com/waldockphotography


----------



## T.Raab

This is one of my faves of my pictures. (More can be seen here: *www.vargstid.de*):


----------



## Schlyne

I was actually trying to get an underside shot of the mature male's palps, but I still like several things about this one.







A Brown bear from Brookfield Zoo on a hot day.






This one of the only photos I've never cropped, just resized.  Taken in Germany, the first night I was there.






These are a few of the shots in my gallery, which is in my sig.  I had a hard drive failure earlier this year, hopefully I will be able to recover a great deal of photos that didn't make to back up in time.


----------



## OldHag

Padkison! That picture is breathtaking!!!  I wanna go there!


----------



## thedude

another fav of mine


----------



## tin man

hey schlyn, why does your tarantula have brown/ redish fangs, did it just molt?


----------



## funnylori




----------



## UrbanJungles

Beautiful Pic Lori...so serene!


----------



## LaRiz

This is the one I'm most proud of.  Took me 6 tries too.  Oh, that's a female Parson's.
john


----------



## thedude

duuude thats awsome! ^^^^


----------



## clearlysaid

LaRiz said:


> This is the one I'm most proud of.  Took me 6 tries too.  Oh, that's a female Parson's.
> john


6 tries?!  That's impressive.  That seems like a near impossible shot to get!!!  :clap:


----------



## LaRiz

clearlysaid said:


> 6 tries?!  That's impressive.  That seems like a near impossible shot to get!!!  :clap:


Thanks.  The strike from a Parson's is, at first, quite fast, but there's a very brief pause after the tongue hits prey.  That female was extremely used to human contact.  She was easy to get a strike out of too.  She could eat a whole box of superworms if I allowed her too.  She would literally follow you around the room.  Here's the beauty, up close:





The male was different.  A lot more shy and reluctant to come near you.  but I snapped one of him sniping a grasshopper.  That pic didn't come out as good, but shows good tongue length.


----------



## Ted

whoa..i am blown away by the great chameleon pics!!:worship: :worship:


----------



## Schlyne

tin man said:


> hey schlyne, why does your tarantula have brown/ redish fangs, did it just molt?


Yeah, he had just completed his maturing molt a couple days or so earlier.


----------



## Brad Ramsey

I'm blown away by the fact that you own Parson's!!!
I am chameleon green with envy!
Here's my big boy.

-Brad


----------



## GQ.

Great photos everyone.  I don't think this is the absolute best I've ever taken, but it is one of my favorites.  I have one photo from this series hanging up framed and matted.  She is much larger now and still my baby.

_Morelia viridis_ - Aru Type


----------



## dactylus

LaRiz said:


> Thanks.  The strike from a Parson's is, at first, quite fast, but there's a very brief pause after the tongue hits prey.  That female was extremely used to human contact.  She was easy to get a strike out of too.  She could eat a whole box of superworms if I allowed her too.  She would literally follow you around the room.  Here's the beauty, up close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The male was different.  A lot more shy and reluctant to come near you.  but I snapped one of him sniping a grasshopper.  That pic didn't come out as good, but shows good tongue length.



Gorgeous creatures!!


----------



## halfwaynowhere

I'm sort of a professional pet photographer, although these were mostly taken on my own.

indonesian white tree frog:






leopard frog:






boa constrictor:






some sort of kingsnake:






a very cute, but very evil hamster:






some budgies:






8-week old lionhead bunny:






some kittens:






okay, so i posted a lot more than i planned on... i like showing off, what can i say?


----------



## tinacouch

GQ. said:


> Great photos everyone.  I don't think this is the absolute best I've ever taken, but it is one of my favorites.  I have one photo from this series hanging up framed and matted.  She is much larger now and still my baby.
> 
> _Morelia viridis_ - Aru Type


GQ, Great pic
 She is beautiful.


----------



## DMTWI

I don't know if this is the best pic I've ever taken, but it's one of my favorites. Our dog Buster (on the right) and his bud Kayla.


----------



## Dark

Sorry to revive a dead thread, just wanted to add a picture I finally found.


----------



## Rain_Flower

Aaaawh, she's way cute


----------



## Beardo

halfwaynowhere said:


> I'm sort of a professional pet photographer, although these were mostly taken on my own.
> 
> some sort of kingsnake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so i posted a lot more than i planned on... i like showing off, what can i say?


For a professional pet photographer, your snake ID'ing isn't very good lol.

The snake above is a Bull Snake (genus _Pituophis_ not a Kingsnake (_genus Lampropeltis_).


----------



## Beardo

Heres some of my favorites....


----------



## Arachnomore




----------



## Dark

Davidbeard, those pictures are very very good.  :clap: 

Isaacboda very cool picture as well. Everyone else great photographs but I don't want to name each and every one of you  .

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Truff135

David Beard's are exceptionally beautiful.  I didn't realize reptiles photographed so well!  That one looks like the snake's head is floating.


----------



## Hendrik C.

I like these three...


----------



## electrophyste




----------



## hairmetalspider

I suppose this is one of my 'best' in that it gets the most laughs  

My Skunk (Axl) humping my cat (Purcy)


----------



## Atalanta

My god, it's Pepe' and Penelope.  Too funny!


----------



## OldHag

I seriously HATE that you get a skunk.. Im just SEEEEEEEETHING with jealously!!

**wanders off muttering about Utah laws


----------



## ShadowBlade

Kitten's first winter -

View attachment 70831


-Sean


----------



## Tunedbeat

I like these,


----------



## 7mary3

Those ^^^^ are some incredible pics... what are you using?


----------



## P. Novak

Amazing shots, Tunedbeat!


----------



## froggyman

just some birdies


----------



## Tunedbeat

UsambaraIndian said:


> Those ^^^^ are some incredible pics... what are you using?


A camera of course.   And thanks Novak!

Here's my new fav. which I took earlier today.  I nearly stepped on it, but I figure it was worth a shot.  The background is totally natural.  I believe the blue came from some rocks near by and yellow/orange came from dried grass.  Combined together makes a beautiful background, which didn't look so till I uploaded the pics on my computer.  And, I think the whole composition came out very nicely too.


----------



## citizen_smithi

Woah guys some of these shots are amazing! Wow!

Here's mine, not as sharp but pretty good for my little damera phone I think! 

A seemani female "Alana"






I like this one coz of the reflection on the glass, kinda looks like there's two of her in there! 





B smithi subadult fem "Alita"


----------



## P. Novak

Tunedbeat said:


> A camera of course.   And thanks Novak!
> 
> Here's my new fav. which I took earlier today.  I nearly stepped on it, but I figure it was worth a shot.  The background is totally natural.  I believe the blue came from some rocks near by and yellow/orange came from dried grass.  Combined together makes a beautiful background, which didn't look so till I uploaded the pics on my computer.  And, I think the whole composition came out very nicely too.


 

You sir, have one amazing camera or incredible skills; maybe both! :clap:


----------



## Widowman10

hmmm, this is my favorite, just shows what a beauty she is IMO  :


----------



## 4tec84

Tunedbeat said:


> A camera of course.   And thanks Novak!
> 
> Here's my new fav. which I took earlier today.  I nearly stepped on it, but I figure it was worth a shot.  The background is totally natural.  I believe the blue came from some rocks near by and yellow/orange came from dried grass.  Combined together makes a beautiful background, which didn't look so till I uploaded the pics on my computer.  And, I think the whole composition came out very nicely too.


Man you make that dandelion look awesome and the colors are amazing!
Great photography .. :worship:


----------



## metallica




----------



## Truff135

Is that an Eastern or Western diamondback (or neither?).  Gorgeous snake, just don't touch!


----------



## metallica

it is neither. it is a Sistrurus c. edwardsii or desert massasauga.


----------



## Dark

Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, just wanted to add to the pictures  .


----------



## T Frank




----------



## Archnophil

2 Of mine!!!


----------



## Lostkat

My male green anole, Vince. I won a photography competition with this one  Still my favourite photo of him.






One of my Bombina orientalis. Lovely little toads 






My (well, she was mine until I left home) kitty cat, Rolo. Black cats are SO hard to photograph!


----------



## Demon187

*here are some of mine*


----------



## Apophis

This one has to be one of my favorites. Extremely lucky shot. Because of several reasons, one being terrible lighting conditions, and not wanting to use flash, the shutterspeed ended up at 4 seconds!   And she stayed completely still, resulting in a pretty darn sharp picture!  
Here it is:


----------



## Rain_Flower

Here are three of my favorites I've taken:



















Sorry they are so big!


----------



## Robotponys

Lostkat said:


> My male green anole, Vince. I won a photography competition with this one  Still my favourite photo of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my Bombina orientalis. Lovely little toads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My (well, she was mine until I left home) kitty cat, Rolo. Black cats are SO hard to photograph!


Rise, rise, rise! Sorry for resurrecting, but these are truly gorgeous pics and they are rotting on this thread, slowly disappearing. :/ 

Ah! My female kitty (Titania) looks exactly like that one! I will post pics later. I have some nice ones from my iphone which takes surprisingly good pics.


----------

